# spouse visa documentations council flat



## femalevampirexii (Sep 27, 2013)

Hey all, 
My mother lives in a 2 bedroom council flat. She pays full rent and the council tax as well. She is not on benefits, never has been and holds two jobs. The tenancy has her name and I am the next of kin. 
She will give me a letter to say that she is happy for my husband and I to move in with her along with the original tenancy letter. 
Now there are people telling me that i also need a letter from the council plus a property report but my understanding about the council report is that as my name is as the next of kin on the tenancy report it should not be a problem therefore i should not need a letter from the council, Having said that, my mother shall be informing the council that I am returning from abroad therefore the council tax and the rent should be raised. Also my understanding was that the housing report is required from the people who live in either a shared accomodation or a private rented flat. Is that true or do I still need a housing report? please help.


----------



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

femalevampirexii said:


> Hey all,
> My mother lives in a 2 bedroom council flat. She pays full rent and the council tax as well. She is not on benefits, never has been and holds two jobs. The tenancy has her name and I am the next of kin.
> She will give me a letter to say that she is happy for my husband and I to move in with her along with the original tenancy letter.
> Now there are people telling me that i also need a letter from the council plus a property report but my understanding about the council report is that as my name is as the next of kin on the tenancy report it should not be a problem therefore i should not need a letter from the council, Having said that, my mother shall be informing the council that I am returning from abroad therefore the council tax and the rent should be raised. Also my understanding was that the housing report is required from the people who live in either a shared accomodation or a private rented flat. Is that true or do I still need a housing report? please help.


From my understanding , you need a inspection report anyhow. Mine is a council property too on my dad's name and he is paying all himself too, but iv been told i need to get it done.


----------



## femalevampirexii (Sep 27, 2013)

hmmmm see I am getting mixed messages from people who a e saying that the inspection report only needs to be done for people who are living in a shared accomodation i.e rening 1 bedroom therefore in instances where there is a fear of crowding the house.... rkm16 is it the solicitor who have asked you for the inspection report? ps where do I obtain one from? Can the council do it, I heard that the estate agents do it too?


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

You definitely need a letter from the council consenting to you and your partner moving in. The property inspection report is for anyone who could be at risk of appearing to seem overcrowded. If the council can confirm the current occupants and size, I don't think you would need one.


----------



## nikki_d (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi i live in a two bed council flat and im the tenant...what i was able to get was a letter from my housing officer which confirmed my tenancy...they would not confirm in the letter that my husband could live there but told me that according to my tenancy terms it wouldnt be a prob. My housing officer attached a copy of my tenancy terms to the whom it may concern letter. I also sent my original tenancy agreement. I did get a housing inspection report done thru the council which i think cost about £120. I got in touch with the civic centre and asked to be put thru to people who carry out housing report for visa purposes; i think it was environmental health. It was very straight forward...they come have a look round and write a letter confirming space, who lives there, etc. I thought better to be safe than sorry espec as council wouldnt confirm he could live there. Maybe u should start with housing officer first to see what they will and wont write and then take it from there. If your name is not on tenancy then i would also suggest get a letter from the tenancy holder confirming ok to live there. Im not exactly sure if i needed to send everything i did but like i sed better to be safe than sorry lol..hope that helps


----------



## femalevampirexii (Sep 27, 2013)

Nikki my mother's name is on the tenancy plus my name as the next of kin. My mother is the only person living in the flat and she is willing to write a letter to say that she is oK with me and husband moving in rent free (Although my name is on the tenancy agreement as the next of kin) plus explaining how many rooms the flat has etc. She will also be informing the council that I am coming back therefore the council tax and the rent should be raised with immediate effect. This letter will also be accompanied with the tenancy agreement from the council. Now is housing report mandatory with this as i read somewhere JOPPA had mentioned that in houses where there are not many people living there is no need. The reason why I am hesitant sending it is because I am all the way in Pakistan. So if I was in London then there would have not been a problem so its not as easy as taking a bus to the council office and having a word with them.  I would particularly be interested in what JOPPA has to say about this one  JOPPAAAAAAAAA DEAR WHERE ARE YOUUUUUU?


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

But you also need the landlord's permission also.

Joppa did say when there is no risk of overcrowding the report is not required. I live in a housing association property and I provided a letter from them, a copy of my original tenancy agreement and proof of address from banks and council tax.


----------



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok know im also confused. I live in a council property and its on my dads name, he pays full rent and council tax. But i was told to do a inspection report.


----------



## femalevampirexii (Sep 27, 2013)

rkm16 the only person who can clarify for us is JOPPA  JOPPAAAAAAAAA where are you help me and rkm16.....


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If you are living in a flat share, with a roommate or with relatives it's advisable to get a property inspection to prove there is no overcrowding.


----------



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

nyclon said:


> If you are living in a flat share, with a roommate or with relatives it's advisable to get a property inspection to prove there is no overcrowding.


Relatives, does it include mum and dad?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

rkm16 said:


> Relatives, does it include mum and dad?


Yes, of course.


----------

